# Miltonia Rene Komoda 'Pacific Clouds'



## toddybear (Jul 18, 2009)

A third-time bloomer but alas, dreaded fungal spotting that is such a problem with Miltonias, has taken hold. One of the new growths also has wrinkle...I expect its days are numbered. Oh well, three years out of a Miltonia is pretty good in my books!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2009)

Pretty.

Wrinkled leaves on Miltonias tend to mean they are either not getting enough water, or the air is too dry.


----------



## toddybear (Jul 18, 2009)

I know, yet my humidity is always between 50-75% and I water them regularly...in fact, that particular miltonia has roots coming out of the bottom of the pot that are dangling into the water tray that helps keep up the humidity...it is almost growing semi-hydro! I don't understand why the wrinkling cropped up...the other miltonia in my collection are fine...go figure.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 19, 2009)

pretty nice white flowers!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 19, 2009)

toddybear said:


> .... Oh well, three years out of a Miltonia is pretty good in my books!


I'd say so! I'd be lucky to have it 3 months!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice white flowers!!!!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 21, 2009)

You have posted many photos of the Oncidinae family of plants, you grow many of them well. My thought to the fungal rot might be that Miltoniopsis are not as cold tolerant as the old books might lead one to believe. Miltoniopsis are less temperature tolerant than most orchids. They dislike heat and they dislike cold. I would say 60 F to 80 F is their preferred range. You might be running them too cool in winter. Another possibility is that they need more light. I find mine do best in brighter light, almost "Cattleya Bright" light intensity. If either suggestion rings true you might give it a try.


----------



## toddybear (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I do grow them in a south window so they are getting plenty of light (recently move some phrags there and FINALLY I have one spiking!). My Miltoniopsis may be cooler than 60 F in winter....but then the spotting seems worse in summer and the temp there rarely rises above 80. I think they are just finicky to say the least....those and Zygopetalums.


----------



## mkline3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice and pretty colors.


----------



## orchidmaven (Jul 22, 2009)

As a grower of Miltoniopsis I will chime in.

Miltoniopsis are easy to grow if you repot often in late summer early fall. You want good root development to support the flowers the following year. Fungicide is necessary when the plants are keept cool and moist, without good air movement. Good air movement is critical. The leaves should be dancing around in the breeze at all times. This will cut down on fungal and bacterial problems. The use of Thiram fungicide will keep damp off and leaf spotting from Pythium, Rhizoctonia, and Fusarium. Some hobby growers are using over the counter Hydrogen Peroxide. I use Zerotol in the greenhouse to cut down on mold and fungus on the walls and benches. Zerotol is a concentrated Hydrogen Peroxide for commercial use, many big growers use this product. 

Our Miltoniopsis grow very cool in the winter here in Oregon. We just use more fungicide and plenty of air movement. The real problems arise in high heat and humidity. 

Miltoniopsis do no like large differences between day and night time temperatures. 

Hope this is helpful. 

Theresa


----------



## Scott Ware (Jul 22, 2009)

orchidmaven said:


> As a grower of Miltoniopsis I will chime in.



Listen to Theresa. 

She has this Miltoniopsis thing figured out. 

Check out these photos I took of some of the benches in her nursery:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow!!!

What month were these photos taken, Scott?


----------



## Scott Ware (Jul 22, 2009)

Dot - I took these photos in June of 2006. The peak Miltoniopsis season seems to float a few weeks or so from side to side depending on the weather in the preceding months.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, Scott. I've seen Miltoniopsis in orchid shows from November through June, and always wondered when their peak season was.


----------



## Hera (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow that's a field of dreams!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 23, 2009)

OMG!!!! Thanks for those beautiful pics Scott!!! And thanks for the culture tips Theresa!!! But I am afraid I will not be able to control temps diff. between day/night esp. in summer where my gh day temps can go up to 35/38 C during the day (night less than 20)!!! I killed at least a dozen of them ! Jean


----------



## Elena (Jul 23, 2009)

Todd, that's a beautiful Milt, would be a real shame to lose it.

Pictures of Theresa's greenhouse are amazing!

I'm curious about using peroxide against fungus. Does it need to diluted first? How much? And is it used as a spray or to wipe the leaves or in some other way?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 23, 2009)

It's easy to understand why I kill them. Scott, Todd & Theresa just keep posting pictures for us to enjoy! Great Job! Thanks!


----------



## orchidmaven (Jul 23, 2009)

Elena said:


> I'm curious about using peroxide against fungus. Does it need to diluted first? How much? And is it used as a spray or to wipe the leaves or in some other way?



My understanding is you spray, drench, and apply 3% over the counter H2O2. 

Theresa.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2009)

A couple references:
http://www.quickgrow.com/gardening_articles/hydrogen_peroxide_horticulture.html
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/latest-growfaq-entries/89267-what-benefits-hydrogen-peroxide-how.html


----------



## toddybear (Jul 24, 2009)

Now that's how I'd like to grow Miltonias!


----------



## Elena (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Theresa and Dot!


----------

